# Fair Group Scheduler lässt Sound stottern?!?

## hampelratte

Hallo,

ich habe das Gefühl, dass mein Sound öfter mal ins Stocken gerät, seitdem ich die neueren Kernel mit dem fair group scheduler (fgs) laufen habe. Kann das sein? Habt ihr auch solche Probleme? Wenn ich world aktualisiere und nebenher mit Firefox surfe, gibt es häufiger Tonaussetzer beim Aufbau von komplexeren Seiten. Das kann schon nerven...

Gibt es Alternativen zum fgs?

Gruß

Henrik

----------

## toralf

Kein Witz: stell ihn ab. Meines Erachtens ist das Ding eher etwas für Server als für den Desktop. ich hatte insbesondere Probleme, weil ich im Hintergrund den dnetc Dämon mit "nice -19" laufen lasse und sofort die Performance des Gesamtsystems runterging : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=209322

----------

## hampelratte

einfach im kernel deaktivieren, oder wie? nicht, dass ich dann gar keinen scheduler hab. kenne mich in dem bereich nicht so aus   :Embarassed: 

----------

## toralf

Genau :

```
tfoerste@n22 ~ $ zgrep CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED /proc/config.gz

# CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED is not set

```

----------

## hampelratte

alles klar, werde ich dann mal ausprobieren. danke erstmal.

gruß

henrik

----------

## hampelratte

Scheint geholfen zu haben. Ich hatte eben mal richtig viel IO und auch die CPU gut ausgelastet. Tonmässig hab ich keine Aussetzer gehört. Top!

----------

